# Suggestions for 40 inch or larger LED TV



## bikramjitkar (Sep 25, 2015)

1. Budget? Up to 55k
2. Display type and size? 1080p, LED, minimum 40 inch, larger the better 
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV, Movies, may hook up a console later
4. Ports Required? nothing special, just the standard 
5. Preferred choice of brand? None (except Micromax or any such cheap crap lol)
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Nothing in particular


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2015)

Sony BRAVIA KDL-43W800C 108 cm (43) Full HD 3D LED Android Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 27, 2015)

Minion said:


> Sony BRAVIA KDL-43W800C 108 cm (43) Full HD 3D LED Android Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com



Thanks for the suggestion but I don't really need any 3D, smart TV or Android features. Just need the best possible 1080p picture quality and largest display at max budget of 55k.


----------



## Minion (Sep 27, 2015)

Here are your options.
Buy LG 40UF670T 100 cm (40) LED TV Online at best Prices In India
Toshiba 47L5400ZE 119.3 cm (47) Android (4.4.2) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

Toshiba is underrated here in India it is most value for money and feature rich tv available till now.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 27, 2015)

hello guys instead of making another thread i will ask here 
3d tv min 42inch for 65k

also i found about lg 42 inch 3d 4k for something like 70k can remember the model name


----------



## Minion (Sep 28, 2015)

Checkout Sony model i have suggested .


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

Check out 40uf670t


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 29, 2015)

3d is dead


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 30, 2015)

apart from sony which full hd other are not 3d. i need 4k + 3d


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 1, 2015)

Guys, how is Toshiba's after sales support and service in Kolkata? That 47 inch model which [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] suggested looks really nice.


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> apart from sony which full hd other are not 3d. i need 4k + 3d



I don't think you will get 3D with 4k within your budget.4k + 3D will cost you around 1.2lakhs.


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Minion said:


> I don't think you will get 3D with 4k within your budget.4k + 3D will cost you around 1.2lakhs.



Shop for LG 42UB700T Ultra HD 4K Smart LED TV, 42 inch (106 cm) at Reliance Digital

found this in specs it does say its 3d but on lg site no mention of it


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't waste your money on 4K. There aren't any true 4K tv's out yet. We will start seeing some proper 4K displays next year.


----------



## Minion (Oct 2, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> Shop for LG 42UB700T Ultra HD 4K Smart LED TV, 42 inch (106 cm) at Reliance Digital
> 
> found this in specs it does say its 3d but on lg site no mention of it



If LG site is stating it is a non 3D tv then it is 4k+Smart.


----------

